# Place des adverbes



## mickaël

Bonjour !


Une question sur la place des adverbes. 
J'aimerais savoir si toutes ces phrases sont possibles et si certaines sont préférables à d'autres :

_1) Sólo quiero estos dos libros._
_2) Quiero sólo estos dos libros._
_3) Quiero estos dos libros sólo._
4) _Sólo estos dos libros quiero._ 


Merci !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonjour

Je dirais que 1) 2) et 3) sont tout à fait possibles; j'hésite sur la 4),bien qu'elle me semble également correcte, mais, prudence, mes connaissances sont limitées. Attendons l'avis d'un hispanophone .


----------



## mickaël

D'accord j'attendrai un peu voir si quelqu'un d'autres veut dissiper ce doute. 

Merci J-F !


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mickaël said:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> 
> Une question sur la place des adverbes.
> J'aimerais savoir si toutes ces phrases sont possibles et si certaines sont préférables à d'autres :
> 
> _1) Sólo quiero estos dos libros._
> _2) Quiero sólo estos dos libros._
> _3) Quiero estos dos libros sólo._
> 4) _Sólo estos dos libros quiero._
> 
> 
> Merci !


La tres no me parece muy correcta. En cambio la 1,2 y 4 están perfectas.
De hecho la 1 y la 2 son las más usadas aquí en México o or lo menos son las que más he escuchado.


----------



## SaraMaskk

Bonjour Mickael.

La première et la seconde phrases sont les meuilleures options de toutes. 
En espagnol, on utilise beaucoup l'adverbe "sólo" autant que "solamente". Les deux ont le même sens, mais quand'on met l'adverbe à la fin de la phrase est plus convenable dire "solamente" au lieu de "sólo". 
C'est pour cela que la 3e phrase serait correcte de cette façon: "quiero estos dos libros solamente".

Et, par rapport a la dernière phrase. On peut comprendre ce que tu veux dire, mais l'ordre des mots n'est pas fort utilisé, sauf en poésie. 

Au revoir et à la prochaine fois.


----------



## ena 63

totalmente de acuerdo con Saramaskk, 1 y 2 muy bien, 3-solamente, y 4 frase de poesía, o de cachondeo...


----------



## Gévy

También digo lo mismo.

1 y 2 : bien, las frases son naturales.
3: mal hecha
4: correcta, pero muy rebuscada, de otros tiempos. Resultaría cursi hablar o escribir así porque la frase no lleva el orden habitual y quedaría ridículo.

Comme dans "Obélix chez les Bretons": C'est mon germain cousin... (ça fait du même style


----------



## mickaël

¡Hola y Gracias Miguelillo, Sara, Ena, Gévy!



			
				SaraMaskk said:
			
		

> En espagnol, on utilise beaucoup l'adverbe "sólo" autant que "solamente". Les deux ont le même sens, mais quand'on met l'adverbe à la fin de la phrase *c*'est plus convenable *de* dire "solamente" au lieu de "sólo".
> C'est pour cela que la 3e phrase serait correcte de cette façon: "quiero estos dos libros solamente".


Gracias, es una precisión importante que no conocía. 
Para agradecerte, te corregí una muy pequenita cosa en tu texto.


La 3, por tanto, es para la poesía, Obélix o para él. Vale, ¡saludos y gracias a todos otra vez!


----------



## tatius

Hola Mikaël, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que te han dicho pero quiero añadir una idea más y es la de la intención del mensaje. El adverbio en español puede colocarse donde quieras y eso afecta profundamente al mensaje, dejando clara la intención del que habla.

Tus dos primeras opciones son las más naturales, sin duda y las más correctas por escrito.

Ahora, en el tema oral, imagínate que llegas a una biblioteca cargado de libros y sólo pones dos de ellos encima del mostrador para llevártelos. El tipo del mostrador te mira con cara interrogante ("¿y qué pasa con los otros ocho libros que llevas?"), tú puedes decir perfectamente:

- Quiero estos dos libros [pausa] sólo (o solamente).

Has aislado el adverbio para darle mayor énfasis, "los otros ocho ni los mires"...

La cuarta opción ("Sólo estos dos libros quiero") es la más difícil de justificar, salvo en poesía (es un hipébaton como la copa de un pino) o en Astérix , pero con esta caótica construcción estás marcando mucho el "Sólo" y el "yo quiero" y equivale al énfasis de Sólo quiero estos dos libros.

Hace muchos años había un anuncio de un detergente en el que una mujer decía: "Las manchas, una solución quiero". Causó sensación en su época. Es correcto pero lo suficientemente raro como para llamar la atención de la gente.

Espero no haberte complicado la vida, recuerda que todo es posible pero que las más naturales son la primera y la segunda.


----------



## mickaël

Hola tatius,

No, no me has complicado la vida tatius, al contrario. Está claro. ¡Muchas gracias! 



En cambio, ¿existe muchos adverbios que no pueden colocarse a donde queremos?

Pienso en "muy" por ejemplo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mickaël said:
			
		

> Hola tatius,
> 
> No, no me has complicado la vida tatius, al contrario. Está claro. ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> En cambio, ¿existe muchos adverbios que no pueden colocarse a en donde queremos?
> 
> Pienso en "muy" por ejemplo.


Mmh no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo ¿podrías dar uno?


----------



## pickypuck

Las cuatro frases están bien, pero como ya han comentado unas son más usuales que otras. Quería añadir una cosina en cuanto a "sólo". Ahora se recomienda escribir la palabra sin acento, siempre que no haya riesgo de ambigüedad. Antes escribíamos el acento cuando solo equivalía a solamente. Así, frases como "solo nevó dos días" antes se escribían "sólo..." Cuando hay riesgo de ambigüedad entonces sí se escribe el acento. Quiero este café solo / sólo. Sin acento quiere decir que quieres un café negro, con acento que sólo quieres el café, independientemente de como sea.

¡Olé!


----------



## mickaël

Hola pickypuck,



			
				pickypuck said:
			
		

> Quería añadir una cosina en cuanto a "sólo". Ahora se recomienda escribir la palabra sin acento, siempre que no haya riesgo de ambigüedad.


 
Vale, no lo sabía. Pero me parece más complejo así. Hay que reflexionar para ver si hay o no ambigüedad.  
¡Muchas Gracias!



			
				Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Mmh no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo *[de adverbos que no se pueden colocar en donde queremos]* ¿podrías dar uno?


 
"muy"

No puedo decir :
1) Muy estoy contento.
2) Estoy contento muy.

sino, 
3) Estoy muy contento.


¿Hay otros así?


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, se supone que la eliminación de la tilde en solo cuando equivale a solamente es para hacer más fácil el idioma, según los académicos  

Yo creo que muchas partículas no admiten cualquier posición en tu ejemplo... demasiado, algo, nada... Las posibilidades serían válidas al poner la partícula delante del adjetivo sólo.

¡Olé!


----------



## tatius

Perdona, Mickaël, tienes toda la razón del mundo. No he sido bastante clara, se pueden mover los adverbios en "-mente" que modifican toda la frase:

Lamentablemente, solamente (claro), claramente, etc.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mickaël,

Otro adverbio que no tiene colocación muy fija es "mucho":

- Mucho hay que reír para que la vida sea agradable
- Hay que reír mucho para que la vida sea agradable
- Hay que reír para que la vida sea agradable, mucho.

Lo mismo con "antes" y después":

- Antes era gordita.
- Era gordita antes.
- Después me iré.
- Me iré después.

Creo, y no sé si es cierto porque es una reflexión que se me ocurre ahora, que cuando el adverbio modifica el verbo puede ir delante o detrás de dicho verbo, pero si modifica un adjetivo, entonces se coloca delante del adjetivo, y si desplazamos algo será el conjunto adverbio+adjetivo, no por separado.

¿Podría ser así?


----------



## tatius

Sí Gévy, me parece muy convincente. La verdad es que nos estamos metiendo en terrenos pantanosos porque los adverbios son un temita que fascina a los lingüistas. 

Si os interesa, puedo pedirle un resumen (un apaño) a una amiga que está haciendo el doctorado sobre sintaxis y a la que le fascinan estas cosas. Yo no me atrevo a mojarme demasiado. Recuerdo que algunos adverbios se pueden estudiar como si estuvieran fuera de la oración, como un añadido independiente, una rama aparte y que por eso se pueden mover fácilmente de un lado al otro. Pero poco más, pediré auxilio a mi todopoderosa amiga.


----------



## Gévy

Gracias Tatius. ¡Claro que sería fantástico un resumen de tu amiga! Lo que pasa es que, pobrecita, en medio de una tesis doctoral, debe de andar pillada de tiempo la chica... A ver qué nos consigues.


----------



## mickaël

Hola y gracias pickypuck, Gévy, Tatius.  




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Perdona, Mickaël, tienes toda la razón del mundo. No he sido bastante clara, se pueden mover los adverbios en "-mente" que modifican toda la frase:
> Lamentablemente, solamente (claro), claramente, etc.


De acuerdo tatius. Gracias, es un punto importante. 




			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Otro adverbio que no tiene colocación muy fija es "mucho":
> 
> - Mucho hay que reír para que la vida sea agradable
> - Hay que reír mucho para que la vida sea agradable
> - Hay que reír para que la vida sea agradable, mucho.


Pero es más natural la segunda, ¿no?




			
				Gévy said:
			
		

> Creo, y no sé si es cierto porque es una reflexión que se me ocurre ahora, que cuando el adverbio modifica el verbo puede ir delante o detrás de dicho verbo, pero si modifica un adjetivo, entonces se coloca delante del adjetivo, y si desplazamos algo será el conjunto adverbio+adjetivo, no por separado.
> 
> ¿Podría ser así?


Sí, podría ser. Bien visto, Gévy. 




			
				tatius said:
			
		

> Si os interesa, puedo pedirle un resumen (un apaño) a una amiga que está haciendo el doctorado


Digo lo mismo que Gévy. No quiero molestarla... sólo si tiene ella un ratito. 


Saludos, ¡gracias otra vez!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mickaël said:
			
		

> Pero es más natural la segunda, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, ¡gracias otra vez!


 
Es más natural le segunda aunque la primera se suele decir ocasionalmente, En realidad decir cualquiera delas dos no tedelataría q no eres nativo.(claro sino tuvíeras acento)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mickaël,

¿Más natural la 2? Más habitual, diría yo. La 1 también es natural, pero enfatiza la cantidad.

Resulta muy corrientes expresiones del estilo:

Mucho me temo que...
Mucha risa me das...¡ja!

Y la nº3 también es muy normal. Ninguna es particularmente rara, ni 
finísima. Vamos, que son frases que oyes en el mercado también.


----------



## tatius

He conseguido que nos hagan los deberes. El único problema es que a la chica le gustan los tecnicismos y mi poder de reproducción está maltrecho. Os cuento lo que me ha dicho sobre los adverbios en -mente. 

El adverbio que es más libre es el que da pistas sobre el estado del emisor, el punto de vista del emisor ("Lamentablemente, esto es complicado" "Hace sol, evidentemente" "Esto es claramente inadmisible"... aquí se pueden mover donde sea). 

Después, los adverbios que modifican la acción ("Cerró la puerta rápidamente") o tanto la acción como al sujeto ("Marisa contestó tristemente") o al complemento directo ("Me llevo sólo estos dos libros") están más sujetos al elemento que modifican y por esto nos sonaban más naturales las dos primeras opciones de Michaël.

Por último, si queremos focalizar la importancia del adverbio, enfatizarlo, es cuando lo podemos mover pero ya estamos jugando con el tono y buscamos una intención.

Así dicen que son las cosas. Si me entero de algo más, os lo comento.


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias a ambos. A tu amiga por tomarse la molestia y a ti por simplificar y transmitirnos los saberes. Es muy interesante esta forma de ver las cosas. Sí, estoy descubriendo la cosa bajo un nuevo enfoque. Me gusta.


----------



## mickaël

Gracias Miguelillo : Ocasionalmente, intentaré usar las dos otras.  

Tatius : Gracias a tu amiga, y evidentemente a ti.  (y a ti evidentemente).  
(menos mal, (solo) hay (solo) dos posibilidades (solo), jeje)

Gévy : Mucho sabes tú.  Gracias a ti igualmente.


----------

